# Naked Kindle?



## Slingsby (Sep 3, 2010)

My Kindle 3 is my first Kindle, so forgive me if this is a dumb question.

I am using the Kindle 3 pretty heavily (at least two hours a day) and expect that will be the case for some time.

The board has so much discussion of covers etc., I wonder if I should continue without one.

Do I really need a cover for it? In what way is a cover essential?


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm new to Kindle also, and I too read it "naked" at home.  I like to carry mine with me where ever I go in case there's a spare moment I can whip it out and start reading.  That said, I feel it's too fragile to carry naked and a case would help protect it.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

WOW!!! Just two hours?  I easily do 2 hours in bed before I'm tried enough to pass out!  I spend on average about 6 hours a day on my kindle!  I feel like a junkie now, like I might get the shakes if I don't read something...gotta go!  lol


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, it helps protect Kindle but I guess that's only a concern if you take it with you when you leave the house. If you only read at home and can keep it some place safe when not using it, I imagine protection isn't a big concern. 

The other reason I got the official cover is for the built in light. But I imagine some people find that they don't need a book light and can always just use a lamp or overhead light.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I use a cover because if my kindle isn't in my hand, it's in my purse.  I didn't want it to get damaged in any way.  I don't use/have a lighted cover, I used a booklight when I'm on long road trips to say, Corpus Christie, or when I'm in bed since my bedside light bothers DH while he's trying to sleep.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I use a cover for three reasons:

(1) It protects my Kindle from damage if I should drop it (haven't yet, but that could happen) or while being jostled in my purse. I take my K3 with me everywhere I go.

(2) It is more comfortable to read it in a cover. It give me something easy to hold on to (or to attach an e-reader light to if desired). 

(3) It looks nice and keeps my Kindle cleaner, I think, with no smears on the screen from handling.

The cover is the only accessory that I think may be actually needed with a Kindle.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to agree with Carole


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> (2) It is more comfortable to read it in a cover. It give me something easy to hold on to (or to attach an e-reader light to if desired).


I find it harder to hold with my cover because it adds more weight. But I have small hands. I've started removing it from the cover to read unless I need the light.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I think only you can answer the question of a cover being essential to your lifestyle. Personally, until recently, I just left on the plastic that was on the Kindle when it came. But then my 9 month old suddenly grew tall enough to reach the shelf I kept it on, got a hold of it, pulled the plastic off, and crumpled the plastic until unusable. He loves trying to read and he loves pushing buttons, so the Kindle is in a lot of danger around him. I figured I needed a case to protect it a little from drool and scratches, just in case he manages to briefly grab it again.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

heragn said:


> WOW!!! Just two hours? I easily do 2 hours in bed before I'm tried enough to pass out! I spend on average about 6 hours a day on my kindle! I feel like a junkie now, like I might get the shakes if I don't read something...gotta go! lol


Unfortunately not everyone has that kind of free time to read. After working full time, taking care of household duties and for some, looking after their kids, I think most people are lucky to get 2 hours a day to read. On my days off work, I could easily read for 6+ hours but other days, I barely get half an hour to read so it probably averages out to 2-3 hours a day. I imagine if I had kids, that would decrease even more.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Unfortunately not everyone has that kind of free time to read. After working full time, taking care of household duties and for some, looking after their kids, I think most people are lucky to get 2 hours a day to read. On my days off work, I could easily read for 6+ hours but other days, I barely get half an hour to read so it probably averages out to 2-3 hours a day. I imagine if I had kids, that would decrease even more.


I read to/with my kids, turn on text-to-speech when I'm doing housework or taking a walk with the kids, read while the kids play at the playground, read "work"-related things on the Kindle... those aren't really excuses


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I got a Noreve for my K2 because I wanted to take it with me everywhere and I wanted protection. Plus, I absolutely love their rail system for holding the Kindle. For my K3, I really like to read it without a cover, so this time I think I'll just get a sleeve for protection. If you like reading your K3 without a cover and are confident in your ability to not drop it while reading (or are horrendously clumsy like me but feel like risking it anyway), you might consider getting a sleeve.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I do have children (DD is 3 and DS is 6), and household chores, and a husband.  Just because I have these duties doesn't mean there isn't time to read.

I ment the original post I made to be a joke.  I'm sorry if it offended you in so way, that was not my intent.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> I read to/with my kids, turn on text-to-speech when I'm doing housework or taking a walk with the kids, read while the kids play at the playground, read "work"-related things on the Kindle... those aren't really excuses


Yeah, my mom read to me when I was a kid but it was usually just a half hour or so before bed. I don't like text-to speech, it's too robotic and I can't follow it. I also have other hobbies aside from reading.... it wasn't really "excuses", just an explanation that other people have different lifestyles that would explain why some would consider 2 hours of reading a day to be "heavy reading". Kids or not, I still work full time and by the time I've gotten home, gotten something to eat, cleaned up after myself, taken a shower and maybe watched a little TV with my husband, there just aren't 6+ hours left in the day for me to read, there's usually only 2-3 hours. I can only imagine someone reading 6+ hours a day either doesn't work full time or manages to read at work. Not that there's anything wrong with that, again, I'm just explaining why some people simply don't have that kind of time.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

And again, it was ment as a joke.  I understand that other people have different lives then mine.

Also, I do have a full time job.  Though it may not be the conventional 9-5 that you have.  I'm a stay at home mom and devoted housewife.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a nekkid Kindler. I gave the Amazon cover a shot, but found it uncomfortable. I just use my Kindle nekkid and then put it in a sleeve for protection and travel.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing something like that with the K3.  Hmm, I'll have to research it a bit more.


----------



## miafey (Sep 7, 2010)

Slingsby said:


> My Kindle 3 is my first Kindle, so forgive me if this is a dumb question.
> 
> I am using the Kindle 3 pretty heavily (at least two hours a day) and expect that will be the case for some time.
> 
> ...


It doesn't need to be a cover but you do need something to protect your kindle. 
E-ink screens are very fragile with very poor crushing resistances. There have been accidents reported....
Personally I would use a cover more when I'm not using the kindle just in case anything does any damage to the screen....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Slingsby said:


> My Kindle 3 is my first Kindle, so forgive me if this is a dumb question.
> 
> I am using the Kindle 3 pretty heavily (at least two hours a day) and expect that will be the case for some time.
> 
> ...


You might prefer a sleeve If you enjoy reading your Kindle naked. The sleeve will protect the Kindle when you are transprorting it and help decrease the likelihood of breakage if it falls or has something dropped on it when it is not in use at home.

I use mine for about two hours at home a day as well. I use an Oberon cover for my DXG and have my K1 in a different Oberon cover. I like the look and feel of the Oberons and feel like they give Tavar and Ocatavian additional protection and that makes me feel good.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> You might prefer a sleeve If you enjoy reading your Kindle naked. The sleeve will protect the Kindle when you are transprorting it and help decrease the likelihood of breakage if it falls or has something dropped on it when it is not in use at home.
> 
> I use mine for about two hours at home a day as well. I use an Oberon cover for my DXG and have my K1 in a different Oberon cover. I like the look and feel of the Oberons and feel like they give Tavar and Ocatavian additional protection and that makes me feel good.


You can get a Body Glove sleeve at Walmart for around $12. They are really nice and padded, very protective, though a tiny bit large for the K3. I had one for my K1 and it was a perfect fit. In a pinch though...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

With the K2, I started out with an Oberon.  Too heavy.  Went to the original Amazon cover; no closure on that one, so not much protection (they've since redesigned it).  Mivizu Sleek was next; poor quality and again, low protection while being carried because it was essentially thin material covering thin cardboard and no padding at all.  The Noreve was my final book style cover--a nice balance of weight versus protection, and no stupid corner straps covering my DecalGirl skin.    I used it for about eight months.

But...

About six months ago, I went to reading the naked Kindle, and using a TrendyDigital semi rigid faux leather sleeve for travel protection.  I do the same thing with my iPad.  In my mind, the Kindle's weight by itself is near perfect, and I just don't like reading with a cover anymore.  So when and if I go with a K3, I won't bother with another folio cover.  I'll buy a nice leather sleeve with some padding for carrying it out of the house, but for actual reading, it'll be naked all the way!


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I think it depends on how you treat your kindle.
I had a Kindle 2, and at first I babied it, I had a silicone skin and a thick Belkin Neoprene sleeve for whenever I went out. Well, after a couple months of that I found I was just carrying around the silicone wrapped kindle, tossing it in my purse or diaperbag or whatever I had at the moment. It had absolutely no problems, and I honestly barely protected it. I think that people think that it is a lot more fragile than it really is.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Well, it helps protect Kindle but I guess that's only a concern if you take it with you when you leave the house. If you only read at home and can keep it some place safe when not using it, I imagine protection isn't a big concern.


I agree with this. I find the K3 easy to hold by itself, but I would never take it out of the house without a cover for protection. Also, I think a cover might make it even easier to hold (at least for me).


----------



## Slingsby (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the thoughts -- they were all very helpful --  I like to read the naked Kindle but will consider a sleeve to protect it in transport. I'm not super concerned about scratches or smudges etc. If it gets all messed up through hard use, and if bothers me, maybe then I'll just buy a second Kindle.


----------

